# got any good comebacks for rude coments?



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

you know the types, "a chihuahua? thats not a dog..." the delivery guy said to me this morning, lovely. 

I thought there are so many people being rude to us chi owners sometimes its about time we had some witty come backs!

So any rude comments youv had and come backs you have would be great! lol xx:coolwink:


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

The thing I hear that most is "that's not a dog, that's a RAT"! Or, "what a funny looking rat" or my favorite one .. "OMG is that a SQUIRREL?!!!" GRRRR


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

i would of said, i wasnt asking for your opinion.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Simple, to the point!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

for me I don't take it personally at all.....I think cause chihuahua are small and not something people see on the street everyday...most of the time I just smile and walk away...


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

Lol I like squirells they're cute.

I'd say "well unless you've heard many rats bark I'm going to go ahead and stick with dog."

Honestly though I've never had any negative comments though but he only looks half chi (since he is only half chi) so I maybe don't get that as much but I do think chi are a bit like marmite to people I guess you either love them or dislike them but not often do people just not really have an opinin on them either way.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh I hate the rat comment!!! It drives me crazy. In that case I would simply say something like "oh my no, rats are much bigger than my chihuahua!"


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Oh I can't say as I can't remember getting any nasty comments, most people just make a fuss or ignore them 

I'll be honest and say that there are some breeds of dog I don't "like" so I don't expect everyone to like Chihuahuas....but that doesn't excuse them making fun of the breed!

I'd ignore them....it's not worth arguing with ignorance 

Barbara x


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

yeah i tend to ignore them but its always funny to hear a witty comment lol. I either ignore them or come on here to rant about them haha! x


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

pinkglitterybunny said:


> yeah i tend to ignore them but its always funny to hear a witty comment lol. I either ignore them or come on here to rant about them haha! x


Yeah it's good to rant sometimes 

Barbara x


----------



## Treacle Toffee (Nov 30, 2008)

My boyfriend and I, took Bella to Southport a couple of weeks ago. When the weather was really nice. A lady stopped me in the street and asked if her daughters could stroke ........ my chinchilla!! I laughed so much I didn't then have the heart to tell her she was a Chihuahua. :laughing6:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

When i was on holiday a few years ago a 'man' and his wife went past us and sniggered and he said 'oh look a rat', i ignored him but a little while later we went past them and i said ' oh look a 'Pratt'!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

sullysmum said:


> When i was on holiday a few years ago a 'man' and his wife went past us and sniggered and he said 'oh look a rat', i ignored him but a little while later we went past them and i said ' oh look a 'Pratt'!



Have just shown this to hubby and he has roared laughing...your one feisty lady 

Barbara x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Treacle Toffee said:


> My boyfriend and I, took Bella to Southport a couple of weeks ago. When the weather was really nice. A lady stopped me in the street and asked if her daughters could stroke ........ my chinchilla!! I laughed so much I didn't then have the heart to tell her she was a Chihuahua. :laughing6:


:lol: I got a chuckle from this one.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

My neighbors call my three "The Rat Pack." It does not bother me because I know they mean no harm. I don't tend to dwell on anyone's negative nonsense. Doesn't really get you anywhere other than upset and frustrated. People just have to have something to say, and the ones that are saying these things out of rudeness are probably just miserable within themselves. I figure maybe it made them a tiny less irritable to say something nasty, and that I did my good deed for the day. :wink:


----------



## 3l3ctric (Apr 5, 2009)

I think the rat thing is kind of funny to be honest  My dad doesn't help though. When I go home to Kingston and people gawk, my dad goes "Yep, he's the fabled Kingston sewer rat. We've managed to catch and tame him" 

Most people really think he's cute though. I've gotten a couple comments about him being a little ankle biter or something like that, but I get a lot more "awwww!"s, lol. Of course in Montreal most people speak French on the street, so I get a lot of little kids yelling "petit chien! petit chien!" and we have to scurry away before they try and maul him


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i wouldve said to the delivery guy "if you were more of an intelligent being you wouldnt be here to deliver my [insert what he was delivering] and know this is a dog"
god some people are morons...
the only comment i accept is asking if it's a cat


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I actually had a vet tell me that my chihuahua isn't a dog! What the h*ll! I was so stunned by the comment I couldn't even respond to it. I just stood there with a smile on my face until I left. I have never been back since. This is a very well known animal practice and has been there for 20 years or so. This "man" was the one who opened the practice. You would think he would have better manners! What does he think a chihuahua is, a bird?!? Idiot.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I never get offended by stuff like that. I usually start laughing and say, "oh yea, this is one expensive rat", it always breaks the ice with people and 95% of the time, they are in love with my "rat" before they walk away.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

pinkglitterybunny said:


> So any rude comments youv had and come backs you have would be great! lol xx:coolwink:


The only good comeback I've needed is to go home and hug my Chi's.

I could care less what other people think about Chihuahuas, the decision to own them was 
never based on anything other than what makes me happy - 
and _that is most certainly not other peoples opinions_.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

This reminds me of what happened when we were recently walking through a town in the Lake District. A couple were sat outside a cafe with their Stafford shire Bull Terrier.

As we levelled with it a guy walking along side me, more or less, said in a really awful loud voice ~ "********** awful dogs them."

I looked at him thinking for one awful moment he meant mine. But he nodded his head towards the Staffie who sat there minding his or her business. I just stared at him, I couldn't believe it. For once I was speechless!!!!

The owners looked horrified.

Barbara x


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

I had to go back and find this thread that was posted before about the same sort of thing. I laughed so hard when I saw the poster's response:

Originally Posted by *Rochelle*  
_Face book is terrible for having photo's tagged. I'e heard alot of people steal photos of other peoples dogs and use them to sell merchandise ect.. It's terrible.
I've heard it all as to people putting down dogs. Try having a hairless dogs. I remember once at the beach some creep yelled out, "what's your pigs name?" He was with his girlfriend who was giggling and I yelled back, "what's your pigs name".
Noone puts down my dog!!!_


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

I haven't had any negative comments - yet. One gal said Lily looked like a marsupial which I thought was cute because we refer to her as a little joey. Sometimes we call her Lily-roo. I get WAY more comments on my Irish Wolfhound. Mostly, "that's not a dog its a small horse." I've just learned to smile and agree. Now we get the looks because of the extreme size differences - I will admit it is quite a sight.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Myself....I would have said "being a delivery person is much of a job!"

Lori


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

Well I will bleep this one out but a friend of ours was over today and Emma wouldn't go to him for anything and so he said thats a _ _ _ _ _ dog and I said shes cuter than any _ _ _ _ _ you ever got. Hope none gets offended but that is what was said and yeah I was a bit ticked!


----------



## my4dogs (Apr 11, 2009)

canadiandawn said:


> I had to go back and find this thread that was posted before about the same sort of thing. I laughed so hard when I saw the poster's response:
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rochelle*
> _Face book is terrible for having photo's tagged. I'e heard alot of people steal photos of other peoples dogs and use them to sell merchandise ect.. It's terrible.
> ...


That is FLIPPIN hilarious!!! OMG I can't stop laughing!!!!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

jazzman said:


> The only good comeback I've needed is to go home and hug my Chi's.
> 
> I could care less what other people think about Chihuahuas, the decision to own them was
> never based on anything other than what makes me happy -
> and _that is most certainly not other peoples opinions_.


you are quite right! I just cant understand some people being rude or hurtful sometimes, weather its about my dog or anything else...! I guess they may just be sour people. 

Some of the comments on here have made me giggle!! I would have to be Reaaaly mad to say something though, most of the time im too polite i think! x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Looked bored ,then say "How many times have i heard that " walk away.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

i just say yes your a .... whatever they calls dodge but your mummy loves you to


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

avbjessup said:


> I will admit it is quite a sight.



your not kidding its a lovely sight you must be so proud of your gentel giant


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

jeanie brown said:


> your not kidding its a lovely sight you must be so proud of your gentel giant


Aw, thank you! Yes I am - he's so patient.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Most of the rat comments that head my way are from my father, and parental love/respect prevent me from launching into a tirade against him. It doesn't help that they're all cat people too...adding more to the "rat" fodder for them. 

The only come back I can think of would be:

"That's not a dog; that's a rat!"

"Well, looks can be deceiving. I bet lots of people have mistaken you for intelligent/charming/gracious/handsome/cultured/a human being...basically whatever fits the insulter's personality the most."


----------

